# Lighting, lighting control, Grafik Eye



## Guest (May 26, 2006)

Anyone have questions about lighting, lighting control, or the Lutron Grafik Eye product line? I learned a few things doing my own work. 
:sn:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I bet Tommy wouldn't mind knowing a little... and Steve too. Tommy is dead in the middle of his construction and Steve is planning. Maybe they will inquire. 

Have you got some pics of what you installed?


----------



## Danny (May 3, 2006)

Mate at the moment I'm in the middle of upgrading our church's lighting system and we're just using a aluminium bar to hang the lights and we REALLY need a new one with cables embedded. You know anywhere we can get these. BTW probably custom would be the best as then we could specify the number of outlets.

D.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2006)

No, sorry. There you're into stage lighting and that's a whole different animal. There must be sites that deal with that type of stuff, though. I wouldn't try to drill the bar for feed-through. Maybe hang a cable raceway above the bar?


----------



## Danny (May 3, 2006)

K 

Anyways upon further investigation a triangle bar would probably be the best. Think Jands sell one, will look around more

D.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

DMF said:


> Anyone have questions about lighting, lighting control, or the Lutron Grafik Eye product line? I learned a few things doing my own work.
> :sn:



Yaa Im getting ready to have the electrician start running everything in my room, any suggestions at all would be helpfull and taking into consideration. 

I have a full blog thread on the site with details and pics of my room so far if that helps.

But basically my room is 20x14 just tell me what I need...


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2006)

Where's the blog? 
What are you planning for lighting?


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

Tommy's HT Progress

The direct link is above, its in the Home Theater area / custom intallation section


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2006)

I ask again, What are you planning for lighting?

The blog is interesting, but I'm not going to read six pages to find out the answer to that question.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

lol... he's got a pretty good list for lighting. Check out post #123 on page 5 of his blog. That will save ya from having to siphon through it all. He made another post about his lighting on page 6. It's kinda spread out.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

Opps sorry about that, just trying to not put the same thing in to multiple threads. I'll list what I was trying for and any advice or suggestions on doing anything extra would be appriecated.

Ok I have just started the rough-in wiring in my dedicated ht room. Pics and stuff are on the full thread if you need a visual but basically the room is 20x14.

I have 4 flat columns on the walls 2 on each side. On the columns I want to put a wall sconce with an in-wall speaker underneath. In between each of the columns I want to hang a movie posted with a recessed light pointed on it. In the back of the room I have the equipment rack.

What I have set up so far is a 4 dimmer switch control near the door.

1 - controls the 4 wall sconces on the columns
2 - controls the recesses lights on the sides of the room
3 - a seperate switch for the recessed lights in the front and back of the room
4 - a dimmer control for the riser and 2 steps - one on each side of the room

------------------

I have a seperate line run that will be used for the equipment rack, projector and sub. For the projector I have a electric socket in the ceiling with the romax ran back to the equipement rack and was wondering if it needed to be tied in directly to the line or if I could put a plug on the romax and plug it first into the surge protector.

Also if I pre-wired for possibile future tranducers, what do I need to run?

What is the Lutron Grafik Eye is that the phase control switch on the wall that replaces the dimmer switch?


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2006)

Yes, Grafik Eye is an integrated dimmer. It comes in varying levels of fancy. You can buy a module that can not only schedule events by time of day, but also knows astronomic time and can turn on the lights say - 15 minutes before sunset. 

I don't see much in the way of lighting for the center of the room. Everything you've got is on the walls. Try doing an overhead plan and allow about a 6' circle of illumination for each recessed fixture (luminere). For shining on posters, you want an elbow or gimbal trim set well back from the wall: about 36". Don't rely on those lumineres to provide general lighting; you want others for that. I'm thinking maybe a double row of 3-4 fixtures set about 24" from the walls as downlights, with another over the entryway. Or possibly a single row over the steps. The sconces won't provide enough throw for the whole room and will produce shadows.

Code requires one duplex outlet every 10'(?) along the walls. I have a 14'x22' room, with two outlets on each long wall and one on 
the back wall. 

You will want the lighting on a separate breaker, possibly combined with the utility outlets.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2006)

You can decide later whether to use a Grafik Eye, but right now you should install an electrical box that will let you use one. You want a deep masonry box, metal. Ask your electrical supplier for a Raco 698 or the equivalent. It will fit four switches or dimmers, or the 4- or 6-circuit Grafik Eyes. (It will not fit a Spacer System - you need 5 gangs for that. But there's little benefit to using Spacer System in new work.) 

Are you daisy-chaining the lights that will be controlled together in zones? You said in the blog that you've layed in the wiring. Got any pictures?


----------



## chhelo (Dec 28, 2006)

I will be using the GEye system as well. Planning on the following:

1) 4 Ceiling Can Lights 100Watts Each
2) 6 to 8 Each Wall Sconces 40 Watts Each
3) 3 Each Can Uplights above projection screen 40 Watts Each
4) LED Rope Lights for riser and steps to riser

Running new circuit from CB panel for the whole system excluding the ceiling can lights that are already wired. In addition, will be running a separate 20Amp circuit for my AV cabinet. 

Let me know what unknown issues you had to deal with. I always plan but then need to make about 12 trips to get everything I overlooked. Would be nice to hear form someone that has already installed a system.

Chuck


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2007)

Just be aware that if you're on a 20A breaker you must use all 20A rated cabling and fixtures. That means 12 AWG cable/wire throughout, even on those zones that will carry only 1 amp. 

Nothing special to install the GE. Do remember the strain relief clips where the cable enters the metal box, if you're not using conduit. 

Good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------

